# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > حرفه ای: درخواست برنامه‌نویسی به زبان C++‎/C در  حوزه درایور نویسی سیستم عامل ویندوز

## favamajd

با سلام
لطفا در صورت امکان برنامه نویس زبان C/C++‎ آشنا به موارد جهت همکاری به صورت دور کاری و یا پروژه ای معرفی فرمایید
تسلط به زبان  C++‎/C جهت برنامه‌نویسی برای کامپیوتر و سیستم‌های امبدد و ویندوز ماکروسافت
تسلط کامل به درایور نویسی سیستم عامل ویندوز ( از قبیل درایور پورت USB و سایر پورت های جانبی متصل به رایانه)
تسلط کامل در خصوص مدیریت سطح دسترسی درایور ها و پورت های جانبی رایانه بر اساس نام کاربران 
تسلط کامل در خصوص API های سیستم عامل ویندوز در خصوص مدیریت سطح دسترسی درایور ها و پورت های جانبی
تسلط کامل در خصوص Kernel Programming سیستم عامل ویندوز در حوزه درایور و پورت های جانبی
آشنایی خوب با فریم ورک QT و یا VS
آشنایی با Multi Threading و دیتابیس SQLITE
آشنایی خوب با Git
آشنایی با طراحی و برنامه نویسی شی گرا‬‬‬
آشنا به Socket Programming 
آشنایی خوب با سیستم‌عامل‌های ویندوز
تسلط به زبان انگلیسی (درک مطلب متون تخصصی)
آشنا با برنامه‌نویسی Cross Platform
شماره تماس: 02175153153
همراه :09121348768

----------

